# Pause when entering TIVO menu



## Wakko1992 (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a suggestion and let me know if someone has said this already, or what you think. I use to have another DVR, supplied by my cable company, that let you watch your show in a window when you were in the menus. Since Tivo does not do that, how about pausing your current show when you enter the menu so when you come back you don't have to deal with rewinding, but could at least fast forward if there is something that you don't want to watch. 

i.e. Live show goes to a commercial, I want to check on something in my Tivo menu. I enter the menu, my show pauses, do my thing come back and it resumes. Now I can fast forward past the commercial and catch up, or continue into my show if it has already started again.

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Interesting. Only useful for LiveTV since recorded shows already do this (auto-pause when you go to the menu)

I wonder if enough people watch LiveTV regularly for it to be worth it to TiVo to mess with the way it works. (Although given the number of complaints about losing the buffer accidently maybe there are)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

There is of course a workaround: always hit the PAUSE button manually BEFORE going to the main menu.

The suggestion has merit, though, as it is convenient to the user. I could see the suggestion extended to also automatically pause Live TV when the user swaps tuners. (You don't know how many times I've swapped tuners when I was behind on one of them, only to forgot to pause it before swapping, and then when I return to the first tuner I'm annoyed because I'm brought to "Live TV" and need to rewind.)


----------



## jennjmv (Mar 8, 2007)

I am with you. Auto Pause on Live TV when you go to the Menu would work Great. With a Little Mesage reminding you it paused Live TV for you.


----------

